# Questions Only Game?



## Shooter

Anyone know how to play the questions only game?


----------



## Vin

How do you play it?


----------



## pipewelder

Why do you play it?


----------



## J-Will

huh??


----------



## havasu

Isn't this the silly azz game from another popular site?


----------



## J-Will

Who knows?


----------



## Shooter

If it is would I tell you?


----------



## havasu

Was that Keith or Austin speaking?


----------



## Shooter

Are we different people?


----------



## Vin

I don't know, are you?


----------



## Shooter

I don't know, are we?


----------



## Vin

Are you even a real person?


----------



## J-Will

Do you even lift bro?


----------



## Vin

If I'm 220 pounds, do I probably lift or am I just fat?


----------



## J-Will

Good question, anybody know the answer?


----------



## Shooter

To the fat question?


----------



## Vin

Why is everyone concerned with my weight?


----------



## paracordist

Do you know Austin ?


----------



## Hydrashoks

can you catch the ghey playing this game?


----------



## Vin

Is the ghey catch-able?


----------



## glock26USMC

Is who catchable?


----------



## havasu

Is that kinda like a catch phrase?


----------



## glock26USMC

Would you like to play?


----------



## J-Will

Will you let me win?


----------



## Shooter

Do you ever win?


----------



## glock26USMC

What do we win?


----------



## J-Will

Why is it that I NEVER win???


----------



## paracordist

Why is this game in existin ?


----------



## glock26USMC

Why not?..........


----------



## J-Will

Do you even lift?


----------



## glock26USMC

Lift what?


----------



## paracordist

What are y'all talking about?


----------



## Shooter

Is this thing still going on?


----------



## glock26USMC

Should we stop?


----------



## knottystuff4u

Who cares?


----------



## J-Will

Why would I care?


----------



## Shooter

You specifically?


----------



## J-Will

Who else would I be asking for?


----------



## Shooter

Do you have any friends to ask?


----------



## J-Will

Why do I have NO friends?


----------



## glock26USMC

Who needs friends?


----------



## J-Will

What are we gonna do about syria?


----------



## Shooter

You don't know?


----------



## glock26USMC

Why would he?


----------



## havasu

Why wouldn't he?


----------



## J-Will

Yeah, why would I?


----------



## Shooter

Why would you what?


----------



## havasu

Yeah, what was the question?


----------



## glock26USMC

Please ask again?


----------



## Shooter

Ask what?

..............


----------



## J-Will

What are we even talking about?


----------



## havasu

Am I the only person who feels this conversation is akin to my visits in my family's alzheimer's ward?


----------



## J-Will

Your family has their own alzheimer's ward?


----------



## MrParacord

Why does your family need their own Alzheimer's ward?


----------



## havasu

OK, I can answer this.....but what was the question again?


----------



## glock26USMC

Does your family have their own Alzheimer's Ward?


----------



## Vin

Why am I so bored?


----------



## havasu

Do you think living in Chicago could have something to do with this?


----------



## glock26USMC

Bored, in Chicago?


----------



## MrParacord

Is Chicago a boring city?


----------



## J-Will

Why the heck would you live in Chicago anyways?


----------



## havasu

Is that a question or a statement?


----------



## J-Will

Who knows? Why is this work day not over yet??


----------



## Vin

Why do short weeks always feel really long?


----------



## J-Will

Why do I even come to work some days?


----------



## J-Will

Actually, why have I not hit the lotto yet???


----------



## havasu

Maybe you are just as unlucky as me?


----------



## MrParacord

Who says you have to be lucky to win?


----------



## havasu

Do Twinkies really last forever?


----------



## Shooter

I don't know do they?


----------



## havasu

If I eat Twinkies daily, will I also live forever?


----------



## MrParacord

What does live forever?


----------



## havasu

Aren't we becoming a little heavy in our philosophy?


----------



## glock26USMC

Who cares?.....


----------



## paracordist

does anyone even like twinkies?


----------



## J-Will

Has anybody ever had the red zinger things with coconut? How could you NOT like those??


----------



## Shooter

Do you know somehow who doesn't like them?


----------



## glock26USMC

Can you explain?


----------



## havasu

Can't you?....


----------



## MrParacord

Where can I get those red Zingers?


----------



## J-Will

Have you tried walmart?


----------



## glock26USMC

Have you seen them there?


----------



## J-Will

You didn't know I was blind?


----------



## havasu

So you are actually deaf, dumb AND blind?


----------



## Vin

Is that question politically correct?


----------



## MrParacord

Why won't Mother Nature decide if Summer is coming to an end or not? Leaves are falling off of trees but yet its 90 degrees today.


----------



## paracordist

what are yall talking about?


----------



## havasu

Another one who has no idea?


----------



## paracordist

are you sure?


----------



## glock26USMC

How much wood can a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## havasu

I dunno, do you?


----------



## glock26USMC

Do I what?


----------



## paracordist

can we delete this thread?


----------



## Vin

Why would I delete this thread?


----------



## havasu

Did someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed today?


----------



## Shooter

Is there a right side of the bed?


----------



## havasu

Wouldn't my side of the bed be the right side?


----------



## J-Will

Why does my wife not give me a side of the bed?


----------



## MrParacord

Why do beards itch?


----------



## Shooter

You're growing out your beard?


----------



## havasu

We have another fuzzy face in here?


----------



## Shooter

Aren't we all fuzzy faced to some degree?


----------



## J-Will

Isn't it natural?


----------



## havasu

Walking around naked is also natural, but do you do it?


----------



## J-Will

Why, is it illegal or something?


----------



## MrParacord

Why are refillable razor blades so expensive?


----------



## Shooter

Have you ever heard of the Razor / Razor blade model?


----------



## MrParacord

Why do the hours that you sleep go by so fast?


----------



## havasu

How can I wake up still tired?


----------



## J-Will

Why did my son wake up at 5am?


----------



## MrParacord

Why are there so many questions?


----------



## Shooter

Is there a reason?


----------



## paracordist

Does anyone like questions?


----------



## J-Will

Why would anybody like a question?


----------



## Shooter

Who doesn't like questions?


----------



## J-Will

What was the question again?


----------



## MrParacord

Is there a such thing as a stupid question?


----------



## J-Will

Why would you ask that stupid question?


----------



## havasu

Are you always so pessimistic?


----------



## J-Will

What does that word even mean?


----------



## MrParacord

Why did Ask Jeeves disappear?


----------



## paracordist

What's going on here ?


----------



## J-Will

Where is "here"?


----------



## paracordist

Don't you know?


----------



## J-Will

How would I know??


----------



## MrParacord

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Shooter

Because of the ocean?


----------



## J-Will

Did you know we have only explored less than 5% of the ocean?


----------



## Shooter

Do you know why?


----------



## MrParacord

No. Why?


----------



## J-Will

Because it is insanely difficult to get to the unexplored ocean floor?


----------



## Shooter

Why is that? Monsters?


----------



## paracordist

what are yall talking about?


----------



## Vin

Am I bored?


----------



## MrParacord

I don't know are you Vin?


----------



## paracordist

do you like being bored?


----------



## J-Will

Why are you talking to me?


----------



## Shooter

Who else are they going to talk to?


----------



## J-Will

Why should I care?


----------



## MrParacord

Do we all care to a certain degree?


----------



## J-Will

Do you care about me?


----------



## MrParacord

Why would I?


----------



## Shooter

Do I know you?


----------



## J-Will

Who are you talking to?


----------



## Vin

Where am I?


----------



## Shooter

You don't know?


----------



## MrParacord

Why is paracord so fun to work with?


----------



## J-Will

Why did you have to go and bring paracord into this??


----------



## MrParacord

Why not talk about paracord on a paracord forum?


----------



## J-Will

You make a good point, why would I ever doubt you?


----------



## Shooter

I don't know would you?


----------



## J-Will

Why is your sentence missing a comma?


----------



## MrParacord

Why do some weeks go by faster than other weeks?


----------



## J-Will

Why do we even have 5 day work weeks? Who decided that crap?


----------



## Shooter

Wasn't it the labor party?


----------



## J-Will

Is that where women go to have babies?


----------



## MrParacord

Why did the Gov keep spending money without more money coming in?


----------



## Shooter

Aren't they all just a bunch of greedy morons?


----------



## paracordist

Why aren't y'all talking about politics in the politics section of the forums?


----------



## ThreeJ

Who died and made you boss?


----------



## MrParacord

Who paid the cost to be boss?


----------



## havasu

You telling me that the bosses get paid?


----------



## J-Will

Why can't I be the boss?


----------



## Shooter

Are you qualified?


----------



## MrParacord

Who wouldn't want to be a boss?


----------



## J-Will

What does it take to qualify?


----------



## Shooter

Do you have $11?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is that all it takes?


----------



## J-Will

Would you take $10?


----------



## MrParacord

Do you have change for a $20?


----------



## paracordist

Does anyone need money?


----------



## knottystuff4u

Are you offering?


----------



## paracordist

I don't know,am I?


----------



## J-Will

How much are you gonna send me?


----------



## knottystuff4u

Weren't I the recipient?


----------



## J-Will

Can I get in on it then?


----------



## paracordist

Will y'all give me money?


----------



## MrParacord

What was first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## knottystuff4u

Do twinkies really last forever, in my belly?


----------



## paracordist

Are you hungry ?


----------



## ThreeJ

What is for dinner?


----------



## MrParacord

How many Boneless wings should I order this evening at Harry Buffalo?


----------



## J-Will

Is it possible to order too many?


----------



## paracordist

Does anybody know?


----------



## ThreeJ

Does anybody care?


----------



## J-Will

How could you NOT care about hot wings? Are you insane?


----------



## paracordist

Is anybody insane on this forum?


----------



## J-Will

Which personality of mine were you asking?


----------



## Shooter

Which one is available?


----------



## ThreeJ

Which one doesn't bite?


----------



## paracordist

Are you going to tell us?


----------



## J-Will

Wouldn't it be more fun to find out on your own?


----------



## glock26USMC

What fun is that?


----------



## J-Will

Why is today not Friday?


----------



## Shooter

Because that's not how time works?


----------



## MrParacord

Any Xbox360 owners here?


----------



## J-Will

Me, you wanna play?


----------



## paracordist

What?


----------



## J-Will

Do you know what you're talking about?


----------



## ThreeJ

Why is it raining on my day off?


----------



## glock26USMC

Where is it raining?


----------



## J-Will

Why is Thursday your day off?


----------



## ThreeJ

Isn't Thursday a good day?


----------



## paracordist

Does anyone like Thursday's?


----------



## ThreeJ

Can Thursday be like Friday?


----------



## paracordist

I don't know ,can it?


----------



## J-Will

Since Thursday is the new Friday should I just go home now?


----------



## Shooter

Where is home?


----------



## J-Will

Isn't the saying from Joe Dirt "Home is where you make it?" Or did I hear wrong and it's "You like to see ..... naked?"


----------



## ThreeJ

Anybody?


----------



## glock26USMC

What are you asking?


----------



## paracordist

Does anyone know who he is talking to?


----------



## glock26USMC

Who are you talking to?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is he talking to himself?


----------



## paracordist

Am I?


----------



## J-Will

Why do you guys keep asking questions?


----------



## paracordist

Who knows that question?


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> Me, you wanna play?


What games are you playing currently?


----------



## Shooter

Who's playing games?


----------



## glock26USMC

Who likes games?


----------



## J-Will

Are we talking about board games or mind games?


----------



## ThreeJ

What's the difference?


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> What's the difference?


 Not much.. Why are we the only ones here today?


----------



## paracordist

Does anyone know?


----------



## J-Will

Where is everybody?


----------



## Shooter

Where am I? Is that what you mean?


----------



## J-Will

Was I talking to you?


----------



## glock26USMC

Who were you talking to?


----------



## J-Will

I can't just talk to whoever will listen?


----------



## Shooter

Does anyone ever really listen?


----------



## glock26USMC

Do you?........


----------



## J-Will

Why... just why?


----------



## paracordist

Can anybody answer J-will's question?


----------



## Shooter

Why what?


----------



## J-Will

Why not??


----------



## ThreeJ

Why fart?


----------



## Shooter

Are you in Church?


----------



## J-Will

Do you think it will smell?


----------



## MrParacord

Don't they always smell?


----------



## paracordist

What are we talking about?


----------



## J-Will

Farts, right?


----------



## ThreeJ

Does that mean I am excused?


----------



## J-Will

Did you fart?


----------



## ThreeJ

Did you smell it?


----------



## J-Will

Why are we talking about this?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is it because we like it?


----------



## havasu

Is it possible to change the direction of this train wreck?


----------



## J-Will

Can we at least try?


----------



## ThreeJ

What else is there?


----------



## J-Will

Are you offended easily?


----------



## Shooter

Is anyone in this thread?


----------



## ThreeJ

I'm not sure, is there?


----------



## J-Will

Where have I been?


----------



## Shooter

Did you go somewhere?


----------



## J-Will

OMG, did I??


----------



## paracordist

Did you?


----------



## Shooter

Did he what?


----------



## J-Will

Should I just call it a day?


----------



## J-Will

No answer to that?


----------



## havasu

Is it still impolite to answer a silly question after the first day?


----------



## Shooter

Do we have rules covering that?


----------



## havasu

We don't have any stupid rules, right?


----------



## J-Will

Wait, we have rules?


----------



## ThreeJ

Can the rules be bent?


----------



## havasu

You think so?


----------



## MrParacord

Can all rules be broken?


----------



## havasu

The Government does all the time, don't they?


----------



## MrParacord

Can we really trust them?


----------



## Shooter

Can you really trust anyone?


----------



## ThreeJ

If you can't trust them, can you get rid of them?


----------



## J-Will

You wanna borrow my shovel?


----------



## ThreeJ

Yes, got any duct tape?


----------



## J-Will

How much do you need?


----------



## MrParacord

What brand of duct tape?


----------



## J-Will

Does it really matter?


----------



## havasu

It does when you are born with two opposing thumbs, doesn't it?


----------



## paracordist

Is anyone going to answer that?


----------



## MrParacord

When are we going to start asking questions about paracord?


----------



## ThreeJ

Can paracord take the place of duct tape?


----------



## havasu

I suppose it would be less sticky, right?


----------



## MrParacord

What can replace the super versatile duct tape?


----------



## ThreeJ

How about duct cord?


----------



## J-Will

How well would an actual duck work? Like a live, feathery duck?


----------



## havasu

Don't they crap too much?


----------



## J-Will

Isn't duck crap sticky though? Should we patent this?


----------



## MrParacord

Who here eats duck?


----------



## J-Will

Never tried it, does it taste like chicken?


----------



## paracordist

Does anybody know?


----------



## ThreeJ

I have only eaten duck soup, anybody else?


----------



## J-Will

Pizza for thanksgiving?


----------



## havasu

Isn't the word Thanksgiving capitalized?


----------



## J-Will

Don't you know the answer to that question already?


----------



## MrParacord

Who said duck tastes like chicken? It doesn't and it taste great with orange sauce.


----------



## ThreeJ

Wouldn't it taste like orange, with the sauce on it?


----------



## J-Will

Orange sauce? Mayo and ketchup mixed? Good Burger special sauce? Can you elaborate?


----------



## ThreeJ

Could you ask anymore questions?


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will have you tried Google for a orange sauce recipe? You can use fresh oranges and/or orange juice as the main ingredient.


----------



## J-Will

What all do you use it for?


----------



## J-Will

Where is everybody?


----------



## MrParacord

Has anyone here had the Eggnog Frappe from Starbucks? I had one today after seeing someone post about it on another forum. It was pretty good. That was my second time in a Starbucks and first time ordering something. My first time in a Starbucks was 7 years ago with a female friend.


----------



## J-Will

Did it taste like egg nog? If so.. eww


----------



## ThreeJ

How can you not like egg nog?


----------



## havasu

What is a nog?


----------



## MrParacord

It's the noggin.  
Why does it matter?


----------



## J-Will

Easily, who even knows what a 'nog' is? Let alone wants to drink it?


----------



## ThreeJ

Why did you tell me this? Will I ever be able to drink nog again?


----------



## ThreeJ

The "nog" part of its name may stem from the word _noggin_, a Middle English term for a small, carved wooden mug used to serve alcohol.[3 Does this answer your question?


----------



## J-Will

Oh, so they used to just drink eggs and alcohol out of their 'nog'?


----------



## MrParacord

Do you understand completely now?


----------



## J-Will

What were we talking about again?


----------



## ThreeJ

Was it about eggs, nogs or beer?


----------



## paracordist

Is anyone going to answer him?


----------



## MrParacord

Who is going to have some eggnog today?


----------



## J-Will

Can I just have beer instead?


----------



## havasu

Isn't it a little early to be talking beer?


----------



## ThreeJ

To early? I don't think so?


----------



## MrParacord

What's the earliest you guys drink if your at home? Not including parties, etc.


----------



## ThreeJ

Once I started at 9:30 am, was that to early?


----------



## havasu

It's 5 o'clock somewhere, isn't it?


----------



## MrParacord

Why can't you get time back?


----------



## havasu

That's a pretty heavy question, isn't it?


----------



## J-Will

Is it bad to start before 9am?


----------



## MrParacord

How do you define bad?


----------



## ThreeJ

Are you talking bad being good?


----------



## MrParacord

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## J-Will

Doesn't a woodchuck just gently toss wood?


----------



## Shooter

Do they have anything to do with wood?


----------



## havasu

Beats me?


----------



## ThreeJ

Where is the snow?


----------



## J-Will

Is it crazy that I want a snow storm??


----------



## havasu

Is it possible to snow without it being a storm?


----------



## MrParacord

How is it having Christmas in warm weather like in Cali or Florida?


----------



## ThreeJ

What kind of question is that? Wouldn't it be cool?


----------



## J-Will

Is everybody enjoying the snow?


----------



## MrParacord

What snow? Only the grass is covered here.


----------



## Shooter

You don't know about snow?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is that what they are calling it these days?


----------



## havasu

Are you all keeping your pets out of the cold?


----------



## MrParacord

Isn't that cruelty to animals?


----------



## ThreeJ

Can you give them fur coats?


----------



## J-Will

Isn't that like me wearing a human skin coat? AKA Awesome?!


----------



## ThreeJ

OK....Is your name Bill?


----------



## MrParacord

Would a animal wear another fur coat?


----------



## J-Will

Did you put the lotion on?


----------



## MrParacord

Why are you asking about lotion?


----------



## Shooter

Does someone have some?


----------



## ThreeJ

I might have some, should I check the basement?


----------



## havasu

You actually have a basement?


----------



## J-Will

So, did you?


----------



## ThreeJ

Its more like a cellar...did somebody use it all on me?


----------



## havasu

If you placed a bottle of wine in it, would it become a wine cellar?


----------



## HardcoreSlot

What is a good Christmas wine?


----------



## MrParacord

Wouldn't a fruity red wine be a good choice?


----------



## havasu

Isn't any type of wine a good choice?


----------



## ThreeJ

Do you think box-o-wine is a good choice?


----------



## J-Will

Can I replace wine with Jager please?


----------



## ThreeJ

Sure thing....can you drink to my health?


----------



## J-Will

Can I just drink to drink?


----------



## MrParacord

Don't you drink for a reason?


----------



## ThreeJ

Do you drink alone?


----------



## J-Will

Is there something wrong with drinking alone?


----------



## ThreeJ

Do you prefer to be by yourself?


----------



## MrParacord

Who wants to be alone?


----------



## ThreeJ

Does being alone at breakfast count?


----------



## ThreeJ

Where did everybody go???


----------



## MrParacord

Is everybody done with Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## HardcoreSlot

wouldnt you be smart to be done by now?


----------



## J-Will

Crap, should I do that now?


----------



## HardcoreSlot

you really want to try Walmart now??


----------



## J-Will

Should I just do it all online?


----------



## ThreeJ

Are they worth shopping for?


----------



## J-Will

Is that a trick question?


----------



## MrParacord

Who here likes getting tech gifts?


----------



## ThreeJ

Who is more of a scrooge when it comes to Christmas?


----------



## J-Will

Is it possible to become a scrooge over time?


----------



## HardcoreSlot

shouldnt this holiday stuff get easier the more times you go through it? Or do you get sick of it?


----------



## J-Will

Are you sick of it already?


----------



## ThreeJ

Does someone have a cold or flu?


----------



## MrParacord

Is Spring almost here?


----------



## J-Will

Is that wishful thinking?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is that what you are getting for Christmas?


----------



## MrParacord

Who here hates surprises?


----------



## J-Will

Do you know what you're getting for Christmas?


----------



## ThreeJ

Don't you tell people what you want?


----------



## havasu

Does it matter that everything you want is more than the giver can give?


----------



## J-Will

Is it ok to just want a healthy baby and family time?


----------



## ThreeJ

I cant think of a better Christmas, can you?


----------



## J-Will

Nope.. What are you doing for Christmas dinner?


----------



## MrParacord

Who is smoking a turkey for Christmas?


----------



## ThreeJ

Who is going to eat to much?


----------



## MrParacord

Does anyone ever plan to over eat?


----------



## J-Will

Whats wrong with that?


----------



## ThreeJ

Who is doing the cooking?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is everyone ready for Christmas?


----------



## MrParacord

Who had a snowy Christmas Eve this morning?


----------



## ThreeJ

Did anybody get what they want?


----------



## MrParacord

Who here got something electronic for Christmas?


----------



## ThreeJ

Who got paracord?


----------



## J-Will

Why didn't I think to ask for cord?!


----------



## ThreeJ

Do you have to much cord now?


----------



## MrParacord

I just ordered some cord about an half hour ago. 

Who only buys paracord online?


----------



## ThreeJ

Where else can you buy paracord?


----------



## MrParacord

Is everyone having a good New Year so far?


----------



## ThreeJ

Anybody hungover?


----------



## MrParacord

Anybody here tired of the snow yet?


----------



## ThreeJ

I sure am tired of the cold...are you?


----------



## MrParacord

I can't wait for summer can you?


----------



## J-Will

What day is it?


----------



## ThreeJ

Anybody snowed in?


----------



## J-Will

Is anybody out there?


----------



## havasu

Are you still doubting our existence?


----------



## MrParacord

Who here is a big kid at heart?


----------



## J-Will

Is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## ThreeJ

How do you deal with a sinus infection?


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Have you gotten a recommendation from your pharmacist?


----------



## J-Will

Have you tried lighter fluid up the nose?


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will do you know anyone who has tried that?


----------



## ThreeJ

Do i snort a zippo to do that?


----------



## J-Will

lol, can you tell me how that goes when you're done?


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ are you really considering trying this?


----------



## J-Will

Can you record it and post it for us all to see?


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Don't you think he's smarter than that?


----------



## ThreeJ

I was all ready to snort and film, but I don't have enough hands. Right... Ask the better half to help me out and man the camera. First I get a funny look, then an explanation on why she was not spending an evening in the emergency room with her "adult husband" and having to explain to anybody else just why I was doing what I was doing. Anybody else have trouble understanding their significant other???


----------



## MrParacord

Yesterday was 50 degrees and drizzle. Today is 41 and partly cloudy. 

Who else is seeing warmer than usual weather this month?


----------



## J-Will

Is the world going to end?


----------



## MrParacord

Will the only survivors be cockroaches, Twinkie's, and paracord?


----------



## ThreeJ

Who will be around to know?


----------



## J-Will

Is it close to spring time yet?


----------



## MrParacord

Who has been waiting for spring since winter started?


----------



## ThreeJ

Could we skip spring and go straight to summer?


----------



## MrParacord

Won't summer seem shorter than if we did that?


----------



## ThreeJ

Would it be shorter or hotter?


----------



## J-Will

Can we avoid it being hotter please?


----------



## ThreeJ

Isn't hotter perfect for shorts, sandals and cold beer?


----------



## Shooter

Do you prefer the hot weather?


----------



## MrParacord

Who wouldn't prefer hot weather over cold?


----------



## ThreeJ

Isn't colder better for fires, slippers and whiskey?


----------



## J-Will

Can't I have whiskey anytime I want?


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will why are you asking? Drink up!


----------



## ThreeJ

Isn't it only a problem if you have to ask?


----------



## J-Will

Why can't work weeks be 3 days with 4 days off?


----------



## ThreeJ

I would like to know why we can't retire at 45?


----------



## MrParacord

Why not 2 days of work? Of course that would mess up mail delivery. So if you shop online your order would take longer.


----------



## ThreeJ

Does anybody get anything besides bills in the mail?


----------



## MrParacord

Who owns one of those two handled shovels?


----------



## ThreeJ

What the hell is a two handled sholvel???


----------



## J-Will

How about retiring at 25?


----------



## ThreeJ

Anybody else wish they were born rich instead of so damn goodlooking?


----------



## J-Will

hahaha. I'm poor and ugly, did I get ripped off or what?


----------



## ThreeJ

Are we in the same boat then?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## MrParacord

Who is having a Superowl party?


----------



## MrParacord

Where is everybody?


----------



## ThreeJ

I'm at home, where are you?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

Where am I? Good question. Should I even watch the superbowl if I don't really like football?


----------



## MrParacord

You don't like out football?


----------



## havasu

Don't tell me you are one of those Pansy boys?


----------



## ThreeJ

Do you watch it for the commercials?


----------



## havasu

Of course...don't you?


----------



## MrParacord

I'm not a fan of either team, are any of you?


----------



## J-Will

I don't like overpaid whiney jocks.. why would anybody?


----------



## ThreeJ

Who wouldn't want Payton Manning to win? Awesome guy has done a lot for Indy children hospitals, right?


----------



## bamaboy

MrParacord said:


> I just ordered some cord about an half hour ago.
> 
> Who only buys paracord online?


I get mine from PARACORDGALAXY.com. it used to be FULLBELLYINSURANCE.com

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## MrParacord

Who is ready for some football?!!!!


----------



## havasu

Will the Broncos really kick the butts of the Seahawks?


----------



## bamaboy

havasu said:


> Will the Broncos really kick the butts of the Seahawks?


I think the Broncs will win

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## bamaboy

MrParacord said:


> Who is ready for some football?!!!!


Should be an interesting game....I'm a Falcons fan myself

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## ThreeJ

Who is ready for Super bowl snacks and drinks?


----------



## MrParacord

Who here thinks the Superbowl commercials sucked?


----------



## bamaboy

Man,was I wrong on the SB! Broncs played like they were asleep

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## ThreeJ

Who else is not going to get back that Sunday evening?


----------



## MrParacord

Who here is actually a Broncos fan?


----------



## J-Will

Is that a figure skating team?


----------



## ThreeJ

Do you think our olympic teams can do better then the broncos?


----------



## J-Will

Is that a serious question?


----------



## ThreeJ

Am I ever serious?


----------



## MrParacord

Do you think the Browns could have beat the Broncos the way they played in the Super Bowl?


----------



## ThreeJ

How could they lose?


----------



## MrParacord

Do you think the Seattle Seahawks could win next year?


----------



## ThreeJ

I do not think so, how about you?


----------



## J-Will

What was that?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is it ever going to warm back up?


----------



## havasu

Since it's already warm in California, wanna buy some heat?


----------



## ThreeJ

Would you trade for snow? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## MrParacord

Why do our kids have to get sick? 

I feel so bad when my 3 year old daughter is sick.


----------



## ThreeJ

Why do they have to give it to you when they are done?


----------



## MrParacord

It wouldn't be fair if we didn't have to suffer after they are well right?


----------



## J-Will

Can it stop snowing already?!


----------



## ThreeJ

How come the older you get, the harder it is to lose weight?


----------



## MrParacord

Why is it easier for some people to lose weight and not others?


----------



## J-Will

Why do I have boobies?


----------



## ThreeJ

Are you over weight too?


----------



## J-Will

Why, are you a chubby chaser?


----------



## ThreeJ

Shhhhh....your not going to tell anybody, are you?


----------



## MrParacord

Why do we begin life as babies then grow old and end life like a baby too?


----------



## J-Will

Why do I want twinkies every time I read one of you posts?


----------



## ThreeJ

How did the twinkie get pregnant? 





The hostess ding dong.


----------



## MrParacord

Is there always room for JellO?


----------



## J-Will

EW! You eat jello??


----------



## MrParacord

You sound like my mom.  
Whats not to like about JellO?


----------



## ThreeJ

Are you hitting the Jell-O shots again?


----------



## MrParacord

I never had a JellO shot before. What alcohol are they made with?


----------



## ThreeJ

They can be made just about anyway you can think of, whats your favorite alcohol?


----------



## glock26USMC

Is there a least favorite?


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

I like Gin and Vodka. Any good JellO shot recipes using Gin?


----------



## glock26USMC

Do you like tequila?


----------



## ThreeJ

Are you having a party?


----------



## MrParacord

Is it a BYOB party?


----------



## glock26USMC

Isn't that the only way?


----------



## MrParacord

What if we could go a whole winter without any snow?


----------



## ThreeJ

What if we could eat beans and not get gas? It would be sort of pointless wouldn't MrParacord?


----------



## J-Will

What! Beans with no gas? Can you make it happen?


----------



## ThreeJ

Might make my breath stink, who would want to kiss me then?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

Can I get a RedBull IV?


----------



## MrParacord

Is it true that there is no such thing as a dumb question?


----------



## HardcoreSlot

If there is no stupid question, does that mean there are only stupid people?


----------



## glock26USMC

What's the question ?


----------



## DaBigKahuna

MrParacord said:


> What if we could go a whole winter without any snow?


What if you moved to southern California?


----------



## ThreeJ

Wouldn't he eventually fall in the ocean?


----------



## glock26USMC

ThreeJ said:


> Wouldn't he eventually fall in the ocean?



Who are we talking about ?


----------



## MrParacord

If you could stop time, what would you do?


----------



## glock26USMC

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## J-Will

Sure, but do you think they will be any good?


----------



## ThreeJ

Did you do it the right way?


----------



## MrParacord

Who is having a good day so far?


----------



## J-Will

Which way is right?


----------



## ThreeJ

How do you know your doing it wrong?


----------



## J-Will

Are you talking to me?


----------



## MrParacord

Any other February birthdays besides mines today?


----------



## J-Will

Wasn't the drawing supposed to be done yesterday?


----------



## Phoenix13C

MrParacord said:


> Any other February birthdays besides mines today?



Have you ever heard of William Baldwin (51), Jennifer Love Hewitt(35) or Kelsey Grammer (59)?


----------



## ThreeJ

My Dad is going to be 70 this Februrary 26th, any other old people here?


----------



## ThreeJ

Happy birthday MrParacord, how old are you?


----------



## J-Will

Phoenix13C said:


> Have you ever heard of William Baldwin (51), Jennifer Love Hewitt(35) or Kelsey Grammer (59)?


 Jennifer Love Hewitt... what ever happened to her?


----------



## MrParacord

I'm 37 ThreeJ. Where are all the new paracord projects?


----------



## Phoenix13C

J-Will said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt... what ever happened to her?



Wasn't she on the Ghost Whisperer show? Who knows, after that?


----------



## J-Will

Never seen it, is it any good?


----------



## Phoenix13C

Not sure, but you get to look at Jennifer Love Hewitt for an hour, so it can't be that bad. Right?


----------



## MrParacord

Why is this thread still so popular?


----------



## Phoenix13C

Why are we so easily entertained?


----------



## ThreeJ

I don't know, why are we?


----------



## Phoenix13C

Is it because we are bored?


----------



## MrParacord

How can you be bored when you have plenty of paracord items to create?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is it just lack of motivation?


----------



## Brian

What would you do if you could stop time ??I presume going to the bank and clearing my mortgage would be naughty ??


Brian


----------



## Phoenix13C

MrParacord said:


> How can you be bored when you have plenty of paracord items to create?



Maybe I'm easily distracted?


----------



## ThreeJ

Phoenix13C said:


> Maybe I'm easily distracted?


 What was the question again?


----------



## Phoenix13C

Was there a question, or were there only answers?


----------



## ThreeJ

Any body watching the Daytona 500?


----------



## glock26USMC

Anyone else glad Dale got it?


----------



## ThreeJ

Anyone else a bush didn't?


----------



## MrParacord

Anybody watch the Wizards vs Cavs last night?


----------



## J-Will

Are they dodgeball teams?


----------



## ThreeJ

Does anybody play dodgeball anymore?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

Doesn't it sound fun?!


----------



## ThreeJ

Are you 12 years old?


----------



## havasu

Isn't that better than being 102 years old?


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> Are you 12 years old?


 You don't like taking balls to the face? 


:2thmup:


----------



## ThreeJ

Do either have any skills to get the job done?


----------



## havasu

Are skills still necessary once one is retired?


----------



## J-Will

Can I retire now?


----------



## Brian

When's the warm weather coming back ????


Brian


----------



## havasu

If you walk west, won't you hit warm weather?


----------



## J-Will

Why walk when you can drive?


----------



## ThreeJ

Why drive when you can turn up the thermostat?


----------



## Brian

I'm living on the west coast of Ireland if I walk west I'll end up swimming lol and I'm knot(pun intented) sure can you build a paracord canoe????


Brian


----------



## havasu

Brian has a good point, doesn't he?


----------



## ThreeJ

If you bulid it, will it shrink or sink?


----------



## MrParacord

Who wishes to retire early?


----------



## Brian

Three J mowing my luck it's how would it sink like , a stone or the titanic ???


Brian


----------



## Brian

Meant knowing 



Brian


----------



## J-Will

Dude, you live in Ireland?


----------



## Brian

Yeah , what it says on my driving licence anyway , I think ??? Near Shannon Airport , about 40 min drive from it in limerick city near the train station 


Brian


----------



## J-Will

Brian said:


> Yeah , what it says on my driving licence anyway , I think ??? Near Shannon Airport , about 40 min drive from it in limerick city near the train station
> 
> 
> Brian


 I've always wanted to visit. You born there?


----------



## Brian

Born and raised , no outdoor activity because of storms destroyed the trees recently , I know mama nature is the boss but does she have to slap us in the face with her power every now and then 


Brian


----------



## J-Will

Thats a bummer, I was reading a while back that you can't have handguns there?


----------



## ThreeJ

What kind of life is that?


----------



## MrParacord

Can you imagine a life without firearms?


----------



## ThreeJ

I wonder if that is what slavery feels like?


----------



## Brian

Can't everyday carry the handguns but have to have licences to use and carry them . By law the ammo and gun have to be in seperate areas of your house 



Brian


----------



## MrParacord

Brian said:


> Can't everyday carry the handguns but have to have licences to use and carry them . By law the ammo and gun have to be in seperate areas of your house
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


We have to have a license to carry too. But having a gun and am,o in separate places in your home is just crazy. 

Can you carry a gun in your vehicle?


----------



## Brian

Has to be in a locked case 


Brian


----------



## MrParacord

Why are people afraid of firearms?


----------



## havasu

Could it be because of folks being ill informed?


----------



## ThreeJ

Could it just be the Government is out to get us?


----------



## Brian

Think it's a combination of scaremongering by the governments and a lack of information but I've been known to be wrong before , could I be wrong now ?


Brian


----------



## MrParacord

Or could you be right?


----------



## ThreeJ

Do you think we will ever know?


----------



## J-Will

What was the question again?


----------



## ThreeJ

Was the answer brownies?


----------



## MrParacord

Who has brownies?


----------



## ThreeJ

We had brownies for my wife's birthday, did you want some?


----------



## MrParacord

Who else made brownies today? I did!


----------



## Brian

Brownies who has brownies ? And are the sharing them ? 


Brian


----------



## MrParacord

Who said anything about sharing?


----------



## J-Will

Are they special?


----------



## Brian

Suppose I'll have to make do with pancakes instead , just have to decide on toffee sauce or Nutella 



Brian


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Brian said:


> Suppose I'll have to make do with pancakes instead , just have to decide on toffee sauce or Nutella
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


If Nutella is an option, why is it a question?


----------



## Brian

Had to question myself 4 Nutella pancakes or a mix . In the end I stacked them 4 high with a mix of Nutella , toffee sauce and a banana for something healthy lol . Does this make me a glutton or just a hungry bar steward ??


Brian


----------



## ThreeJ

How many does it take to call it gluttony?


----------



## Brian

Lol , dunno ? 


Brian


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Brian said:


> Lol , dunno ?
> 
> 
> Brian


Will you tell us when you reach the point of gluttony?


----------



## Brian

Only just recovered from the pancake feast . Going on a diet now lol . Good reason for going hiking , hiking is a form of exercise isn't it ??


Brian


----------



## MrParacord

It depends on what is the definition of a "bar steward"?


----------



## Brian

Polite way of saying bastard 


Brian


----------



## J-Will

^^ Where is your question mark? You know what happens to guys that mess the thread up, right?


----------



## Brian

Sorry I mean to say it's a polite way of saying bastard isn't it??? 

I'm beginning to hate the rain in fair old Ireland , have had loads of rain and wind this winter / spring(- yeah right ) . Give me mild or warm sunny days anytime , what is your favorite weather ??



Brian


----------



## MrParacord

Isn't summer everyone's favorite season?


----------



## J-Will

Heck no, summer is hot and humid, how about fall?


----------



## ThreeJ

Who thinks fall should be longer?


----------



## Brian

Definitely think fall should be longer and wouldn't it be great if it was just either cold or wet during the winter not a combination of both with added wind ??



Brian


----------



## MrParacord

Who is happy that spring is near?


----------



## J-Will

Me me me me me!!! Did I mention that I'm excited for spring?


----------



## ThreeJ

What is this spring you talk of?


----------



## MrParacord

Who has a taste for brownies today?


----------



## ThreeJ

Who doesn't want to see their in-laws today?


----------



## Brian

Who had full cream eclairs and donuts instead of brownies today ???


Brian


----------



## J-Will

Should I get donuts tonight?


----------



## MrParacord

Why do we have Daylight Savings Time?


----------



## Brian

I think the correct question J-Will is not if you will get donuts BUT how many donuts should you get ??


Brian


----------



## ThreeJ

Why is it everytime I sit down... the dog wants out?


----------



## ParacordLegend

How come it was like 45 degrees today but we have a snow warning tonight for 6-9 inches?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is something wrong with Mother Nature?


----------



## J-Will

Why didn't I call in today?


----------



## MrParacord

Why did it have to snow?!


----------



## ParacordLegend

Why did my brother get stuck in the driveway?


----------



## ThreeJ

Why did my wife go to work and leave me home with the kids?


----------



## ParacordLegend

Why does my dad always come home and watch Judge Judy?


----------



## ThreeJ

Is it because she is a hottie in a robe?


----------



## ParacordLegend

Idk i dont think she is very hot, do you?


----------



## MrParacord

Who is supposed to be a hottie in a robe?


----------



## ParacordLegend

I think he was talking about Judge Judy in a robe. Was he?


----------



## MrParacord

Was that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## ThreeJ

Why are you guys still asking about Judge Judy? Do you like her? Hell yeah it was a joke, do you think I am crazy?


----------



## ParacordLegend

Thats too many questions. Why so many?


----------



## MrParacord

The more questions you ask the more you learn right?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

The less you pay attention the more you ask later.. right? Or no?


----------



## ThreeJ

Anybody else as lost as I am?


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Would a real man admit that he was lost?


----------



## MrParacord

Could a real man get lost?


----------



## ParacordLegend

Why is school boring?


----------



## MrParacord

If school was fun would kids really learn anything?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## ParacordLegend

My theory is could flight 370 have landed on Cocos Island?


----------



## MrParacord

Do people really scream for ice cream?


----------



## ParacordLegend

Is Flight 370 on Diego Garcia?


----------



## ThreeJ

How do you lose a big plane like that anyway?


----------

